
Marvin Minsky, 1927-2016: the death of a genial skeptic - soundsop
http://blogs.harvard.edu/philg/2016/01/25/marvin-minsky-1927-2016-the-death-of-a-skeptic/
======
dang
The main discussion is at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10970867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10970867).
We're (slowly) working on a system for aggregating related URLs, which will
take care of this problem in the future, but for now maybe I'll post a comment
over there linking to this, which is worth reading.

~~~
soundsop
In general, I like the idea of aggregating the discussion. I will miss how the
front page would fill with links about someone who passed away.

